# Lux: Pregnant



## Seafolly

With relief, I can say Lux is finally pregnant weighing in at 7g above her normal body weight today. I do maternity shoots with people...why not mice?  She's ivory, but the satin doesn't show well in the shadow of the window. I don't have a macro lens either so I did the best I could. She's an F2 mouse showing improvement with tail set. She was selected as her long haired stone sister is positively bonkers when it comes to handling, not to mention has better type.


----------



## Kitei

Oh, she's absolutely gorgeous! <3


----------



## Seafolly

Thanks! She's not bad for a Canadian pet store derived creature.  I love her, but I'm biased. I believe I'll be keeping a buck which wasn't quite the original plan but these gestation times sure allow for hard thinking!


----------



## Cordane

She is a stunning girl, baby photos are a must!
The photos are lovely too, I don't have macro either so I can understand the annoyance lol


----------



## Seafolly

Cordane said:


> She is a stunning girl, baby photos are a must!
> The photos are lovely too, I don't have macro either so I can understand the annoyance lol


Your camera handles tiny things very well! I wouldn't have guessed! I never checked to see if this thing has a macro setting but I should. (it doesn't on the main dial)

And thanks! Baby photos I tend to be pretty reliable with. 

Her grandmother had a real stuck on tail so it's nice to see a teeny bit of improvement. Now to fix up those ears...


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Lovely doe. If I had to pick a satin variety, it would defiantly be PEW. The third picture shows her decent ears, turned outward.


----------



## Seafolly

Thanks!  I think they're beautiful in satin too. Blue actually is great too but my blue youngster is a wild child as well as her stone sister. I'm hoping to see bone in her litter though.

It took 40 photos to get her to perk her ears like that.  "Flaunt it, work it girl!"


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Lol, well she can't fake being cute!


----------



## Vicats

Aaah, this is so exciting! Lux looks beautiful and I can't wait to see how her litter turns out. She will be such a good mother. C:


----------



## Seafolly

It sure will be interesting! I can't be certain of the combinations of ce/ce, ce/c, or c/c with either buck or doe so we're looking at various combinations (or all uniform) beige, bone, and PEW. I get a little more nervous has the generations progress and the COI increases but so far so good. The anticipation is my favourite part.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

> The anticipation is my favourite part.


Are you kidding me?! For me it's the worst part. Right now I have himis paired, a RY and argente paired up, and the anticipation is KILLING me :lol:


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

You did quite well taking those photos without a macro setting/or using the macro setting. That is a lot of patience. Pretty girl. 

Have to say, the anticipation is the part I hate. LOL In fact, I tend to try to ignore all thoughts about the results until all babies are 2 weeks old. :roll: Good luck with your/her litter. I hope they are either exactly what you want, or just what your mousery needs, even if you didn't know you wanted it.

-Zanne


----------



## Seafolly

Haha I think it derives from when I was a little girl and would pretend my really fat hamster was pregnant. She had never been in contact with a male but...welcome to a child's mind. Every day I'd get up hoping to see babies. Kind of like Christmas morning, haha! 
It does give me time to make a Plan A and Plan B and visualize all I have to do when they arrive. : / Somehow plans for this litter is a lot more complex than the first two! I AM eager to see how many (if any) p/p mice result. Without knowing if the doe is c/c I still won't know the genes for sure but process of elimination helps too! 
My brain seems to change from "a buck and two does" to "a buck and three does" with a few minutes of "two bucks maybe...?" *headdesk*


----------



## angelofwhimsy

Oh, here's your thread  I was looking in the breeding section  what a -stunning- doe, I love whites :lol:


----------



## lotuslove93

beautiful pictures of her!


----------



## Seafolly

Thanks! Thought I'd show the belly which is looking big!

She was cranky...I've never been bitten by a mouse in my life. But I managed to document the momentous occasion. OW. I'd like to think it was because my cat pushed the door open and she was therefore stressed but...not exactly giving me warm fuzzy feelings here.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Ouch! 
Hmm, heavily pregnant, and a photo shoot... Might be reasonable, but wow do you have your work cut out for you with temperament in your area of the country! (Play soothing music! :lol: )

I think you asked some time back about breeding that little sweet girl, with bad type, and I'd have to say at this point, yeah, it sounds more and more like a reasonable idea. Select type from her NICE offspring.  Yes, you'd be set back but... Oh wait, you have a space thing (right?, still?)... hmmm. They do say a pregnant mouse is meant to be out of sorts? Mine were not, but I'm going to hope that's the trouble there. Although I hardly handled them that pregnant unless really necessary, or they insisted, because it just looks so uncomfortable.

*Crossing my fingers you have one really out of sorts momma there, and her babies will be sweeties!*


----------



## Seafolly

Hahaha I texted my best bud who's 8 months pregnant and she said, "You know what? I'd bite you too. Just because." 

It's weird. Her mother and grandmother were always so sweet even when heavily pregnant. Even the hoppers didn't nip. And then this happens, lol. She and her ivory sister were the most laid back sisters and none of them nipped/bit. (though Vicats was telling me the blue sister bit her mother while medicating her orally which, well, I can see happening as it's not a pleasant experience)

I'm verryyyy nervous about the offspring now. I cull early so personality is not something I can predict.  Should I worry about a one time offence? I mean I'll worry anyway but I wonder if I should cut her some slack. I am 100% breeding from that poor typed doe in May. She's my favourite mouse in the history of ever due to that sweet personality. 

What really stresses me out is I should be keeping a buck from this litter just in case. And he will heavily influence the line. But yes, I have a space issue.  I have an extra buck that's terrible type, wonderful personality, but I truly would worry about his genes. He's so small.


----------



## angelofwhimsy

To be fair it could be a one off thing - I have a buck who once for no discernable reason bit me hard enough to draw blood (and it kept bleeding for some time!) but has never bitten or offered to bite me ever again and had him nearly 18 months. It's not the same but I had a momma rat too who when she was nearly due and had babies was a little horror, chasing me off and being defensive, total sweetie now though and all her babies have sweet, easily manageable personalities! I think a heavily pregnant lady who may have simply not been in the mood should maybe get the benefit of the doubt just once


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Unless that was the first photo you took of her, I don't think you should worry. I might even cut her slack if that WAS the first photo! Especially considering her earlier temperament, and her mother and grandmother's temperament.


----------



## Seafolly

*still stresses*

Thanks guys, haha. Due to the limited stock around here I'm pretty on edge about doing things as best I can so when she pulled this stunt I nearly cried (not from pain, lol). The does are feisty when young but the 9 month old does and older are very zen. (but still, in their youth and when pregnant no one bit)

I'd guess this was after a few minutes. And after that cat snuck up behind me and spooked us both. Okay now I feel badly, haha. I'll let you guys know if she does it again. I forgot to weigh her. ><


----------



## Vicats

She's looking pretty heavy! It's very exciting to see a mouse I've actually met in person pregnant, can't wait to see the results of her litter.

Libby hasn't bitten since the one incident, even though she's the "wild child", so I think that Lux's one nip is forgivable, given her pregnant state and the cat's presence. c:


----------



## Seafolly

Very heavy! Ophelia was only this big the day prior and Lux has a few days to go! I hope it's a few fat babies rather than, say, 20. I might faint if I see 20 pinkies in there.

Oh Libby. She's very lucky she is so adorable.  And I hope you're right! She didn't try it again while weighing her. 40g!


----------



## angelofwhimsy

I'm absolutely bouncing with excitement, can't wait to see how she does! :lol:


----------



## MojoMouse

She's a lovely mouse! You're making noticeable progress with your breeding selections and improving type. You must be very pleased!


----------



## Seafolly

MojoMouse said:


> She's a lovely mouse! You're making noticeable progress with your breeding selections and improving type. You must be very pleased!


HI! :love1 
You've really got to pop in more. I was worried I'd actually have a litter without your input!

Oh gosh I don't know, I think they're just resembling the foundation buck more which is certainly good. The foundation doe is good to look back on though.  She's a sweetheart but not very good type. I'm truly hoping to see BEW this time, haha. Third time's a charm, right? Now, if only I could tell beige from BEW as pinkies.


----------



## Seafolly

Lux now weighs 50g.

WOW. Record setting weight for any mouse of mine. Please let there not be 20 babies.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

I've had a doe look bigger than that, and I think she weighed 60g or more; she delivered 16 babies! They did fine after being culled to 5 on day one. I sure hope everything goes smooth with Lux's litter!


----------



## Seafolly

Eek, me too! What weight did yours start at? Lux was only 29g. 16 is still double what I'm hoping for, lol!

Day one...I definitely cannot tell genders apart on Day one. :/ Day 2 is the best I can do!


----------



## Cordane

If Mojo hasn't popped in and commented on the litter once born or as they progress, I'll send her the pictures myself!


----------



## MojoMouse

Haha, Seafolly and Cordane, I should pop in more often! No chance of either of you sneaking a gorgeous litter past me!


----------



## Cordane

MojoMouse said:


> Haha, Seafolly and Cordane, I should pop in more often! No chance of either of you sneaking a gorgeous litter past me!


Oh I wouldn't even try and attempt to sneak a litter past you. I wouldn't be able to hide my excitement! I'm terrible at that.


----------



## Seafolly

MojoMouse said:


> Haha, Seafolly and Cordane, I should pop in more often! No chance of either of you sneaking a gorgeous litter past me!


 The forum needs your expertise!

I'm pacing around like a 1950's father. I thought perhaps tonight would be the night. I could see the babies kicking like mad through her belly. 

Quick question...do I have these possible combinations right?

Beige = breeds true
One beige, one bone = 75% beige, 25% bone
Bone = 50% Bone, 25% beige, 25% PEW
One beige, one PEW = bone
One bone, one PEW = 25% bone, 75% PEW


----------



## Seafolly

I count myself lucky to catch my litters being born. I bounced out of bed and saw one pinky being cleaned off.  An hour later there are at least three more but it's too tough to tell. WHY did I give her napkins? Spoils my few from beneath the tank! Can't see any heads yet but I'm anxious to see if there are any pink eyed babies (due to the above combinations). I'd truly love to know what genes I have, lol.


----------



## Seafolly

There are black and pink eyes which I'm fairly sure means my boy is not beige/stone as we guessed, but bone! Here they are at 7-9 hours old depending on the baby.  I count at least 7 tails from this view.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Congratulations!


----------



## Seafolly

They always hide a couple from me. 

Lux is doing very well. Given her mood the other day I was terrified to check in on them but she was very good to me. She protected her babies but didn't act aggressive. That's my girl.

Only two bone babies. I guess it would be too darn easy for one to be a buck and one a doe. Last photo for the thread - I'll post future shots in Current Litters.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## andypandy29us

lovely babies


----------



## angelofwhimsy

Oh my gosh, so freaking cute! I'm so totally jealous, I can't wait to see how they grow up!


----------



## MojoMouse

Aww, congrats! They look well fed and just delightful.  A new litter is always so exciting!

When you say beige, do you mean ce/ce? Bone, c/ce? The different names used for colours is confusing!


----------



## Seafolly

MojoMouse said:


> When you say beige, do you mean ce/ce? Bone, c/ce? The different names used for colours is confusing!


Thanks everyone!

Originally the vote for my buck was he was likely ce/ce (beige/stone). However, Laigaie (sp?) felt that in light of the previous litter, something was amiss with that theory given there was blue and beige in the same litter. If the PEW doe were actually ce/ce then there wouldn't be PEW in the litter but there are (7!) so he must be bone (ce/c) and she must be c/c as far as I understand it.  If I have it wrong please correct me! I am hoping and praying one of the dark eyed babies is male as he will continue the line. If not, I'll have a PEW/ivory buck. Which...well I'm not over the moon about simply because of rehoming logistics. I think they're lovely, but the general public don't. 

Now comes the worst part.


----------



## MojoMouse

Yep, that sounds right. Sheesh, it's difficult with the different names for mice colours in different clubs/countries! We've just standardised c/ce as cream. Another club here calls them bone.

Hope you get your BE buck! The world needs less evil, plotting pink eyed mice, imho.


----------



## Seafolly

MojoMouse said:


> Yep, that sounds right. Sheesh, it's difficult with the different names for mice colours in different clubs/countries! We've just standardised c/ce as cream. Another club here calls them bone.
> 
> Hope you get your BE buck! The world needs less evil, plotting pink eyed mice, imho.


LOL. The ivory are quite lovely! But I'd be sunk trying to photograph them and rehoming them. *points to the unmentionable section of the forum* The pipsqueak bone/cream babies are boys!


----------



## angelofwhimsy

Yay! Congrats hon! :lol:


----------



## Lyra

Congratulations! 

I'm still quite confused about cec and possible shades of it, so I'll be waiting for more of your great photos


----------

